# Chagrin Valley Summer Classic



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else from GRF is going to the Sugarbush Kennel Club's Chagin Valley Summer Classic in Chagrin, Oh. this weekend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

